# Radio Volume Reduced on Exit?



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey guys...

I could have "sworn" that the radio volume reduced by a few decibels as soon as the door is opened. Does not seem to be doing that now.

I had a loaner S model for a few weeks...so maybe I am confusing with that?

can anyone confirm?

TIA

Mike


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

mine did lower the volume as of the last time I drove it (yesterday).

ETA: on 44.2


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mine still lowers volume when I open the door.

What version are you on? I'm on 2018.42.4


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

If the volume is already low it will not lower. Try turning it up loud then opening up the door, it should lower.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Love that feature, it's been consistently working for me since I got the car (32.0 -> 44.2)


----------



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

ah yes!!

Appears I already had the volume already lower than the pre-set...so it did not reduce when opening. Raised the volume and attempted...worked fine...


----------

